# Monitors for a Mac Mini



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I purchased a new Mac Mini when they released the i5s. I thought I would put it on my living room TV. Problem is I really cant see much from the sofa.

So now I am looking for a monitor. Aesthetics comes pretty much first for me. If it doesnt look good, I wont even look into how well it performs. Apples monitor is out because I have never liked their aluminum and black glass look (I miss the late 90s - early 2000s clear look).

I have Samsung LED HDTV, sound bar and blu-ray with the red Touch of Color cabinetry. But the high gloss black with red highlights really wont contrast well with the Apple keyboard and magic mouse. So now I am looking for suggestions.

I have looked locally and online for a white monitor and nothing has really struck me. I did see a very nice LG monitor at CompUSA. The base has some white even though the surrond on the screen is a black anodized aluminum finish.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NQDIVK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Any suggestions? Can I retro fit my older 23" Cinema display from my G4 cube that is in the garage? What disadvantages will I have with a 10 year old monitor?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought the LG monitor and it is absolutely stunning. So pretty. Only draw back is I am use to an all-in-one computer so the need for extras bother me. I currently have my mac mini, a super drive, and an external hard drive hooked up along with the wireless keyboard, track pad and mouse. I still need to buy a new firewire cord so I can hook up my old isight camera and find some speakers.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> I bought the LG monitor and it is absolutely stunning. So pretty. Only draw back is I am use to an all-in-one computer so the need for extras bother me. I currently have my mac mini, a super drive, and an external hard drive hooked up along with the wireless keyboard, track pad and mouse. I still need to buy a new firewire cord so I can hook up my old isight camera and find some speakers.


Nice monitor!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We just got a Mac Mini for my son's birthday. We were thinking of hooking up an old iSight camera to it as well, but we were thinking it was Firewire 400 instead of 800 and might not work? I never got around to checking to be sure. 

How are you liking the trackpad? Im thinking about getting that and giving DS my magic mouse. He doesn't need a disc drive or external drive, so his desk is nice and clear of clutter; I love the look.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a mac mini. I've always liked the idea of having a mac computer. I need a screen about that size. I can't look at small screens anymore. Nice choice on the monitor.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Brem said:


> I've been thinking about getting a mac mini. I've always liked the idea of having a mac computer. I need a screen about that size. I can't look at small screens anymore. Nice choice on the monitor.


I'm now debating getting a mac mini myself... ugh what do i do!


----------

